# PK management group



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

PK management group called me today looking for vendors. Any of you guys heard of them?


----------



## SRT-Diesel (Aug 1, 2013)

If a company ever contacts you stating they need some vendors and you haven't even heard of that company, run far far away.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I've heard plenty. QC out the yen yang, chargebacks, low pay and I mean real low! But they only make you wait 70days to get paid. 

It seems like they have some funny insurance requirements as well? 

Post conveyance work for them will pay what Preforeclosure work pays working for a regional. Pre foreclosure is much easier on QC as well. I know a guy that didn't use a Weedeater for 3 years and never had a return.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

They contact us every few months. We decline, then they follow up with generic emails stating we have passed the first level and now ready to proceed to the second step in the selection process. Brother.


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks you!


----------



## iron moe (Sep 30, 2012)

they suck qc is really out of control. When we worked for them (for about 3 weeks) i would get calls saying that they could not tell if the rag we used to wipe down the counter tops was wet or not. The people at pk dont have a clue as to what they are doing. I would run as far as you can from. I dropped them after 3 weeks of working for them


----------



## DueyCheatem&HoweLLC (Feb 28, 2014)

We have done a few jobs for them.. It feels like they get the half-done jobs that nobody else would take. I say forget em


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Duey said:


> . . .It feels like they get the half-done jobs that nobody else would take. . .


 
They are getting all the HUD REO's in the states they cover. They just choose to contract with the cheapest of the low bidders to get their work done. Seems to me they are getting exactly what they're paying for.


----------



## DueyCheatem&HoweLLC (Feb 28, 2014)

That makes a lot of sense. Just as far as being a contractor for them .. There isn't a lot of opportunity for &. But they have paid us properly and on time. I think they do weekly pay.. I'm not a fan though.


----------



## DueyCheatem&HoweLLC (Feb 28, 2014)

Not &, ... $$


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Duey said:


> That makes a lot of sense. Just as far as being a contractor for them .. There isn't a lot of opportunity for &. But they have paid us properly and on time. I think they do weekly pay.. I'm not a fan though.


 Why work for them if there is not a lot of opportunity for $$ that's what we are in business for to make money for us not them!!


----------



## DueyCheatem&HoweLLC (Feb 28, 2014)

That's why I don't bother with them now. They are a fsm contract holder ... Smaller scale than some others.. But they still pay out crappy. And they don't have their office "together"... They are a mess and I don't work for them anymore


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

everyone ion this area has left them and now AIM has the HUD contract as PK could no longer deliver.
Not sure as to the AIM numbers yet...
ut every stop accepting WO from PK so until people do the same everywhere...


----------



## nomosnow (Mar 6, 2013)

We were just informed that Sentinal Field Services , whom we work with in Washington state, will no longer have HUD contracts. It appears a company called PK management will be taking over the HUD stuff..Anyone familiar with PK?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm surprised it took that long for them to lose it.....


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm not sure how they can lose it and pk can keep what they have, I'm not sure how anyone makes the numbers work to do any of it


----------



## RiedlingConstruction (Feb 1, 2014)

*Same here in ky*

I NOTICED AT PROPERTYS i been doing for 2 and 3 seasons they go in do a sales clean remove all lables wint nationals and all post there sign on front door and do chitty work and off to next one but all hud work from what i see


----------

